
Show HN: Own Private Online CV Website - rotimi_je_suis
https://kwickbox.cloud
======
NicolasGorden
I like your idea. I'll give you a few pieces of friendly advice from a digital
marketing guy:

1- Talk more about the benefits and less about the feature's. I.e. people
don't want CV privacy problem solutions - They want to "Find a New Job without
Your Boss Finding Out" \- Look at linkedin home page, they talk about the
benefits people get, not what they offer.

2- Your sign up form is way too long. If Linkedin can't afford to ask for 6
fields of form filling, neither can you. Trust me, they've done the numbers
enough to know.

3- Testimonials are your friend. Social validation/proof in general would be
helpful.

4- Be ruthless in editing. Every word on your site should be closing the sale
and promise on the benefit your offer your users. You should ask yourself the
question of 'does this sell' to the point where you can easily see why 14th
century privacy issues are not a wise thing to bring up on your home page.

~~~
rotimi_je_suis
Hi Nicolas. Thanks for the tips. They really made a difference. Can we connect
via twitter? Please follow me @rotimi_je_suis

------
rotimi_je_suis
KwickBox is a new innovative software platform developed to solve CV privacy
problems.

I built KwickBox to fix my CV privacy problems. I got tired of applying for
jobs and never knowing whether my CV had been opened/deleted. I was fed up
with applying for jobs to third-party websites only for my details (email
address, cell number, etc) to get compromised where I ended up receiving spam
emails, random sms's and more

I wished I had a tool which could, at a glance show me everyone who had access
to my CV, be able to revoke the access rights of certain users, allow certain
users review my CV for honest feedback and more.

All these question marks motivated me to building KwickBox today. With
KwickBox, there is no need for PDF (or other format-based) CV's. Control your
CV, apply for jobs and more ONLINE.

With KwickBox, you are able to design your front page however you like. The
front page is the first page visitors see. Add images, videos and more. Use
this page to invite potential employers and recruiters

